# Tornado/Tromba de água Vale de Lobo - 31-03-2014



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2014 às 21:30)

Para não ficar perdido no seguimento, aqui ficam as fotos deste evento de hoje. A génese parece ter sido mesociclónica, portanto, teremos um tornado sobre a água (só para diferenciar das trombas de água com génese não mesociclónica). Até porque foram registadas algumas supercélulas no mar, esta tarde.

1.ª Foto de Karin Hoffman e partilhada por Filipa Ferreira com o Meteofontes, a 2.ª foto autor não identificado. Parece ser a mesma situação.












https://www.facebook.com/ExtremAtmosfera/posts/676821655690453?notif_t=story_reshare


----------



## Redfish (31 Mar 2014 às 22:36)

ecobcg um colega meu hoje ligou-me de Quarteira a dizer que estava a acontecer "algo muito estranho" mas não consegui me explicar muitos mais e tb não não conseguiu tirar  fotos ...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 01:44)

A reportagem da TVI:

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tornado-albufeira-mau-tempo-tvi24/1548799-4071.html


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2014 às 02:00)

ecobcg disse:


> A reportagem da TVI: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tornado-albufeira-mau-tempo-tvi24/1548799-4071.html



As tuas imagens da suposta tromba de água aparecem publicadas antes das 18h00 e nesta reportagem refere-se que aconteceu por volta das 19h00...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 02:08)

Gerofil disse:


> As tuas imagens da suposta tromba de água aparecem publicadas antes das 18h00 e nesta reportagem refere-se que aconteceu por volta das 19h00...



Não tinha reparado... poderá ser, então, um outro evento...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2014 às 10:53)

Ontem em conversa com alguns membros aqui do fórum comentou-se que antes, quando havia algo deste género era dada muito mais importância do que hoje. No meu ver, o sistema de gostos é muito bom em algumas coisas, mas acho que veio reduzir o número de comentários em tópicos de fenómenos como estes, e quando se é o autor, não se compara um gosto a um comentário.

Terminado o desabafo, temos aqui mais um belo registo de algo que vai sendo algo comum em Portugal  (ou pelo menos há mais gente atenta e regista-os..)


----------



## Illicitus (1 Abr 2014 às 11:13)

Acho que se aplica mais o conteúdo em parêntesis. Nunca foi tão fácil registar este tipo de acontecimentos, uma vez que todos transportamos permanentemente dispositivos que permitem filmar e fotografar.


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2014 às 22:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ontem em conversa com alguns membros aqui do fórum comentou-se que antes, quando havia algo deste género era dada muito mais importância do que hoje. No meu ver, o sistema de gostos é muito bom em algumas coisas, mas acho que veio reduzir o número de comentários em tópicos de fenómenos como estes, e quando se é o autor, não se compara um gosto a um comentário.
> 
> Terminado o desabafo, temos aqui mais um belo registo de algo que vai sendo algo comum em Portugal  (ou pelo menos há mais gente atenta e regista-os..)



Também já constatei isso mesmo, o sistema de gostos parece que reduziu o numero de posts, mas não me parece preocupante ou grave.

Em relação à tromba de água foi mais um bom registo de um fenómeno que não é tão raro como parecia antes da massificação de tablets e telemóveis com câmara fotográfica, não acredito que tenha havido um incremento na ocorrência destes fenómenos, apenas acho que agora estão muito melhor documentados.


----------



## Z13 (2 Abr 2014 às 10:39)

Excelentes imagens! 

@MSantos: Além do boom dos smartphones, (esses dispositivos que fazem tudo e até dão para telefonar), temos também a partilha das redes sociais que colocam todos os acontecimentos em tempo real!


----------



## Redfish (2 Abr 2014 às 18:59)

Para alem destes registos, a tarde de Segunda ficou marcada pela ocorrência de alguns fenômenos mais intensos de vento.

Para alem das imagens documentadas na Zona de Vale do Lobo, houve também um possível tornado em Vilamoura (noticiado nos media), e tive também conhecimento por pessoal amigo de arvores caídas na zona das Benfarras, também na Tôr (Poente) com estufas danificadas/ arvores caídas e perto da minha casa também verifiquei um troço da estrada numa extensão de 150 metros com muita sujidade no chão resultante de troncos e ramos partidos...

O que é curioso é que praticamente os relatos de destruição causado pelo vento foi praticamente na mesma linha e no sentido Sul/Norte com ligeira tendencia para este...

De facto uma monumental trovoada ocorreu aquela hora (18/19 horas)...agora o que foi não sei, mas que algo se passou la isso passou...


----------



## jorgeanimal (3 Abr 2014 às 09:21)

A atitude imperialista de vários membros auto-intitulados de experientes também contribui, e muito, para uma atitude contemplativa dos demais.


----------



## Redfish (3 Abr 2014 às 12:43)

Aqui fica algumas imagens de alguns estragos caudados pelo possível Tornado que entrou por Vilamoura e que os media documentaram...

Estas imagens fica a 10/15 Km sensivelmente de Vilamoura em linha recta sendo que houve vários pontos com maior ou menor grau de destruição sendo que segundo informações obtidas algumas azinheiras de grande porte foram arrancadas perto do local destas fotos...há outros relatos duma senhora que na estrada e uma arvore que veio não sabe donde e caiu-lhe á frente do carro, relatos verídicos ou não (???)


----------



## Redfish (7 Abr 2014 às 19:00)

Este FS fui dar mais uma volta para ver os possíveis danos causados por este Tornado (certamente ocorreu)... (Linha Vilamoura, Benfarras - Ribeira de Algibre/Tôr -Picavessa - Lagoa da Nave do Barão - Covões/Salir...)

Este fenômeno só ganhou alguma visibilidade pelos estragos que fez em Vilamoura e pelo que vi, há indicios da sua passagem até  a zona de Salir com arvores e troncos partidos principalmente...

Faz nesta precisa hora exactamente 1 semana que ocorreu (hoje fez quase 30º)...


----------

